# Halloween Sounds



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*Please, can you help me to find these Halloween Sounds below as Digital Version? It means a lot to me. Please help me. It means a lot to me. Thank You*


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*Please, can you help me to find these Halloween Sounds as Digital Version? It means a lot to me. Please help me. It means a lot to me. Thank You*


----------



## blanckmortuary (7 mo ago)

Many of those tapes and CDs are recycled from old LPs. Weird wax on youtube has a bunch of the old halloween lps. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWA7wOC9LqEvISV1ErIlgog/videos
Also, I know Scarstuff's blog had a huge post about vintage LP sounds but I am unsure if it's still up or if the links still work.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

Thank you for the link. You I know. They have really great Halloween sounds, but unfortunately not the ones I'm looking for.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*I`m looking also for this one.












This below: Halloween - Sounds and Whispers*


----------



## blanckmortuary (7 mo ago)

I believe this is the Black and white lp you listed above Halloween Spooky Sounds. Has a matching tracklist. 



.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

Really?


----------



## blanckmortuary (7 mo ago)

Halloween Sounds said:


> Really?







__





No Artist - Hallowe'en Spooky Sounds


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1962 Vinyl release of "Hallowe'en Spooky Sounds" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com




If I understand what Discogs is suggesting seems EP 501 with the smiling pumpkin jacket is the same as 45-103 Halloween Spooky sounds. I have never listened to either of these sound albums. I would surmise there is a possibility that the record company updated the cover art and re-released the sounds.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

I think this one is an alternative Cover?


----------



## blanckmortuary (7 mo ago)

Halloween Sounds said:


> I think this one is an alternative Cover?
> 
> View attachment 767720


I would agree. Discogs listed this album issued in 1962 so I feel this was the original artwork and the smiling pumpkin was a later issue. 
Question though, do you own these already and are wishing for a digital version? 
I hook up a record player to my laptop and have copeied them that way. I think you could do the same for a tape player. CD's if you have a cd rom already just pop them in. If not they sell external disc players that hook up via usb.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

No. I found this Cover on a Website.


----------



## MR. Macabre 13 (8 mo ago)

These are the 2 CD's that I've had for decades. They might just be the same recordings, only re-packaged with a differen








t cover. The first one is copyrighted in '98, the second one in '93.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

I also have these two Halloween Sounds in my collection


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

*FROM MY PRIVATE COLLECTION*


----------



## blanckmortuary (7 mo ago)

These are the only two vintage albums I have. The wolf howl record isn't Halloween but its the best sounds of real wolf sounds. Most spooky sounds make wolves and dogs sound ridiculous.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

I love Vintage Halloween Sounds


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

I really love this CD, the track "Night on Wilderness Lake".


----------



## MR. Macabre 13 (8 mo ago)

If you're looking for different kinds of background sounds, there's always Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana.


----------



## Halloween Sounds (10 mo ago)

I have some tracks of Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana. I`m collecting much more Halloween Sounds.


----------



## blanckmortuary (7 mo ago)

Pumpkinrots blog turned me onto Cities last broadcast and Kammarheit


----------



## MR. Macabre 13 (8 mo ago)

blanckmortuary said:


> Pumpkinrots blog turned me onto Cities last broadcast and Kammarheit


I check out Pumpkin Rot's site first thing every day, glad he's back.


----------



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

The problem with many of the older cassette and even CD Halloween offerings is that so many of them were simply renamed versions of older tracks. The creators of these recordings would sample from older records and tapes and issue a "new" release, which wasn't new at all. 

Over the years, I have collected many digital recordings from older cassettes and CDs. This is how I know many out there are simply retitled, as I have entire CDs that are simply renamed versions of older cassettes. You can find a few older titles at HallowSound. Again, they may not be the exact titles you're looking for, but there may be many familiar effect tracks that you recognize. 

We don't use many of the digital recordings in our actual haunt. They're a more nostalgic walk back through time than anything that fits our current cemetery vibe. For that, we have to create our own soundtrack, and help in that comes from such places as Listen to horror sounds and scary sounds or https://www.youtube.com/c/AmbientWorlds 

If you actually have the cassettes or CDs you listed, they can be turned into digital copies, provided you have a player and access to ripping technology on your computer. (or they can be professionally done by many different companies out there) The learning curve isn't that difficult, but it will probably take some figuring out. It is always fun to ingratiate yourself with a geek into such things, as it might create a new haunter from the friendship. 

Lastly, if you're hoping for a certain track, i.e.: raven calls or witches cackles, do a Google Search for the sound. You will find many options for getting the sounds you want, many better than the older sound effects accessible on the tapes and CDs.


----------



## blanckmortuary (7 mo ago)

GrinningReaper said:


> The problem with many of the older cassette and even CD Halloween offerings is that so many of them were simply renamed versions of older tracks. The creators of these recordings would sample from older records and tapes and issue a "new" release, which wasn't new at all.


Agreed. I was listening to Werdwaxs youtube channel the Halloween sounds playlist. As it went from lp to lp you could hear many of the same sounds. Some were altered others were not.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Scary Sounds of Halloween Blog might not be much but that's all I have.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't have any help to offer, sorry, but in looking at this thread I just wanted to say how much I enjoyed all the wonderful artwork! Pictures of the cassettes and some of the older style drawings really felt like my childhood! 

It also made me think about what my own kids are going to associate with "halloween sounds"!


----------

